# Am Morgen, Vormittag, Mittag, Nachmittag... a que hora?



## krlosjcc

En el libro Optimal A1 Capítulo 4 se encuentran estos periodos de tiempo, lo que no me queda claro es a que hora corresponde cada uno, la siguiente es mi suposición:

Morgen: von 6:00 bis 9:00
Vormittag: von 9:00 bis 11:00
Mittag: von 11:00 bis 1:00
Nachmittag: von 1:00 bis 6:00
Abend: von 18:00(6pm) bis 23:00(11pm)
Mitternacht: von 23:00(11pm) bis 1:00
Nacht: von 1:00 (am) bis 6:00(am)

Gracias por la ayuda de antemano


----------



## Geviert

Hola Krlos,

no hay una regla fija en estos casos, tus suposiciones son tendencialmente correctas.


----------



## nievedemango

Hola krlosjcc,

Como ya ha dicho Geviert, no hay ninguna regla fija.

Pero ten en cuenta que en lugar de _Vormittag_ también decimos _Morgen_.
ej.:  Gestern Morgen haben wir im Supermarkt eingekauft. (puede ser a las 10 u 11 de la mañana)

Además en lugar de _Nachmittag_ solemos decir _Mittag_.
ej.:  Heute Mittag spielen wir Tennis.  ( Es entre las 2 y las 4 de la tarde)

_Abend_ empieza más o menos a las 5 y tarda hasta las 9.  Seguro que las *23.00 h no es Abend*, sino *Nacht*!


----------



## Geviert

> Morgen haben wir im Supermarkt eingekauft





> (puede ser a las 10 u 11 de la mañana)



Acá en Dresde, si a alguien le dices _Morgen!_ a las 10 - 11 de la mañana ¡te miran rarito! (¡y tienen razón!).


----------



## nievedemango

¡Hola Geviert! 
No sabía que vives en Dresden. Pues, entre Dresden y Constanza (donde vivo yo, en el sur, junto al Lago de Constanza) hay una distancia larga y la diferencia entre nuestras lenguas es aún más grande, es enorme!

Creo que entendiste mal lo que escribí en el #3.
_
*Gestern Morgen* haben wir im Supermarkt eingekauft._ Solemos decirlo en lugar de  _Gestern Vormittag_ haben wir ......

Lo que tú respondiste _"Morgen haben wir im Supermarkt eingekauft._" es imposible decirlo, no es nada correcto, ya que "morgen" es futuro y "haben wir ... + partic." es pasado.
En español tampoco sería correcto decir: Mañana hemos hecho la compra. 

Pero tú sabes muy bien alemán y estoy segura de que solo era un malentendido.  

Saluditos


----------



## Geviert

> Lo que tú respondiste _"Morgen haben wir im Supermarkt eingekauft._" es imposible decirlo, no es nada correcto, ya que "morgen" es futuro y "haben wir ... + partic." es pasado.
> En español tampoco sería correcto decir: Mañana hemos hecho la compra.



Hola, claro, fue un error del EDIT del Browser que quitó la primera parte de tu cita, porque la copié rápido. La cita entera es:



> ej.: *Gestern *Morgen haben wir im Supermarkt eingekauft. (puede ser a las 10 u 11 de la mañana)



Lo que quise decir al respecto es lo siguiente: si uds. en Bodensee dicen _Gestern *Morgen *haben wir... _en lugar de _Gestern *Vormittag *haben wir.._. yo entiendo que  en esa frase consideran la mañana (Morgen) cuando mencionan _Vormittag_. Lo que yo quería subrayar es que por acá nadie se imaginaría de considerar entre las 10 y las 11 de la mañana como _Morgen _(al máximo hasta las 9 y eso. Como bien subraya Klos: de 6 a 9 AM). Si usas por acá_ Morgen_ a partir de las 10 te miran con la cara del estudiante o del vago que ¡duerme todo el día! ¡Tal vez en Schlaraffenland! se pueda decir!


----------



## krlosjcc

Gracias por toda la información!


----------

